# Introducing cats to a home where there's already a cat



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Good morning  

I wondered if anyone has any experience of introducing cats to a house where there's already a cat in situ.

We are contemplating moving into my Dad's house after he died earlier this year.  We've been running our home and his and can no longer afford to run both.  The obvious path forward is to move into my Dad's for a number of reasons.

Anyway...at the moment we make many 3 hour round trips a week to feed his cat (Squeaky) and then ensure that someone is there staying there for about half the week so Squeaky doesn't just get food thrown at him but gets some proper love and company too.  Rehoming Squeaky doesn't feel an option we want to consider...he's been there about 9 years now, is probably around 13 years old, very settled (and terratorial which may be the problem..I've never known him get on with another cat), etc, he came to live with Dad after the old lady he lived with died and he was left behind (Squeaky I mean, not my Dad!   ).

However we have two cats here...Lollipop who's approx 6yrs old and Jack who's approx 9 years old.  Lollipop will, I hope, get on with Squeaky.  Mostly she just seems to want to play with other cats.  Jack however is also terratorial and very protective over me too, and doesn't cope with change particularly well.  He's been known to make a swipe at a Giant Schnauzer and also a puppy (sorry for both these incidents once again Tillypops   ) presumably to defend me or his terratory.  

My Dad's house is a size where, in theory, all the cats could have some space.  But in my heart I just know this is not going to be easy introducing all the cats into the same household...I think probably it's not even sensible to do so.  But I so so don't want to rehome my two, and although I don't feel the same attachment to Squeaky, I don't feel he should be rehomed either.

Is it possible for the furries to all meet and live in harmony do you think, or am I crazy for even considering this?  

Thanks, Katie x


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

I brought my dad's 18 year old cat into our home at christmas, where we already have a dog and two other (massive) cats. They all get along fine! So it can work. 
I think it helped that my two were used to each other being around. I just gave the new cat a room to herself till she settled in a bit and made sure the other cats knew this was her territory and to leave her alone in there - sort of her safe haven... in time they just sorted themselves out. Even though my two cats can be very boisterous with each other, they seem to give the old lady (my dads cat) a lot of respect. And even though my dads cat has never shared with other cats or a dog they all get along fine and she has found her spot on the top of the stairs (not in the room I gave her)!


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

It's OK Katie - Digby and George have just about got over it!!!


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Tillypops said:


> It's OK Katie - Digby and George have just about got over it!!!


   

Oh Ladynecta I cannot tell you how relieved I am to read your message...thank you so much for your reply!

Excellent...looks as though it is at least worth a try then and will take on board your success with allowing the cats their own space/room, we could manage that fairly easily given Dad's cat won't come into our room but our cats like to be close to us at night especially (Jack sleeps on my head .... he's my little furry shadow  ).

Thank you x x


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Katie

I agree with Ladynecta.  A friend of mine had 3 cats at one point, all joining the household at different times, and they were ok. One used to sit ontop of the kitchen wall units (yes, not sure how he managed to jump right up there but there you go!), and the others each had their own little space too. Start by trying to keep them in diff areas of the house, or in a room on their own, until they get used to each other. 
If it were me, I'd give it a go. 
Good luck
PaddyGirl x


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Katie,
How sociable is Squeaky?  Our second (psycho) cat was very neglected and can still be very vicious when she wants to be even though we've had her 7 years.  We already had one softy who is still very soft but probably made a mistake in getting psycho not long after we moved in and softy was still a little unsettled.  However, they don't fight all the time and will both sit on us at the same time, it's not as if they won't come in the same room as eachother.  They also play a lot better outside than in too.


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you Paddygirl...another success story, that's what I like to hear!  

Yes definitely going to give it a go...would've done anyway, but before I heard from you ladies was convinced it probably wouldn't work out & was going to result in 3 very unhappy and stressed cats which was making me feel awful.  Really glad to know that actually this might just work.

Glitter sociable with humans or cats do you mean?  With humans...he's fine (except for H&L who he tolerates but only if there's an adult in the room at the same time...he's not daft!) With cats...I've only ever seen him chase cats off "his" territory, have never seen him remotely interested in another cat and my brother tells me he can be a bit vicious with other cats.

That said, over the years mum and dad took in lots of strays, many of whom didn't get on at all but somehow found a way of living alongside of each other in (relative) peace..  

xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Katie - the psycho was very wary of human contact and she spent her first week here cowering behind the bed in the spare room.  I reckon Squeaky will be fine as he is used to you all as well.  Amber (psycho) still has issues with us too.


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

The Vet advised us to take the cat blankets (or anything that they sleep on and has their scent) and swap them over, so that the existing cat get to smell the new cat (and vice versa) before they actually meet. 

He said to do this for about a week before they actually met, so that they had time to get used to the smell of each other.

Hope that helps you, it worked for us.
Beth
xXx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

My BF had 2 cats and her DH had 3 when they met - and they moved in together and all the cats had to merge (all rescue cats so wouldnt put back into cats home). It took a while but they all get along fine now, there is the odd argument but its been a couple of years and they are quite good friends most of the time....  

When we introduced a dog to our house with the resident cat with were advised to give them both a bit of rescue remedy to chill them out during the initial meeting, worked quite well 

R
x


----------

